# Haben überlappende Ebenen im Offsetdruck Auswirkungen ?



## Sneer (3. Februar 2017)

Ich hab dieses WE eine etwas komplexere Korrektur aufgedrückt bekommen. Um Zeit und Arbeit zu sparen, würde ich viele Bereiche einer Vektorgrafik einfach überzeichnen. Die Grafik hätte dann viele Ebenen, hinter denen sich weitere Vektorgrafiken verstecken. Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen im Druck ?

Einfach löschen geht nicht, da teilweise die alten Grafik hinter den neuen hervorschauen.
Ich arbeite mit Illustrator und die Grafik wird wohl in einer Zeitung (als Farbbild) verwendet.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Februar 2017)

Hi,

Die vielen Ebenen hätten keine Auswirkungen auf den Druck.
Da die Vektorgrafik ja auch reduziert wird, vor dem Druck. Die Ebenen existieren ja dann nicht mehr.
Nur die alten Grafiken würden mit gedruckt, wenn  ich den Aufbau jetzt richtig verstanden habe.

Grüße


----------



## Sneer (4. Februar 2017)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Da die Vektorgrafik ja auch reduziert wird, vor dem Druck.



Wird sie das automatisch ?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Februar 2017)

Bevor ich Dir da eine direkte Antwort drauf gebe, auch wenn ich das eigentlich schon als Fakt dargelegt habe, was etwas vorschnell war, wie geht diese Datei an die Druckerei?


----------



## Sneer (6. Februar 2017)

Ich übermittle die EPS oder AI Datei. Der Kunde verwendet sie dann in verschiedenen Werbemaßnahmen, wie z.B. der Zeitung.


----------

